# Chickadee



## Roxanne (May 16, 2007)

This is a little chickadee that is a mystery how it showed up here.We have 4 chickens but we havent had a rooster in about a year now, so.....no fertilized eggs here. It follows one of the chickens around and she takes care of it. I have no idea! 
We may have the answer to what one comes first...the chicken or the egg!


----------



## jj4301 (May 16, 2007)

That is the question of the day. I say Foghorn Leghorn has been sneaking in to the hen house in the middle of the night


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2007)

Neat shot of the little guy.  Thanks for sharing him.  Let us know if you figure out how he got there.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2007)

Curiousity is killin` me. Where`d that biddy come from???


----------



## DRB1313 (May 16, 2007)

Cute little thing. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## bclark71 (May 16, 2007)

cute little cickadee


----------



## Roxanne (May 17, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Curiousity is killin` me. Where`d that biddy come from???



Its killing me too. I have no idea. I cant figure it out. I just came home one day and it was in the yard following one of the big chickens around. I cant even find the egg where it hatched. so weird.


----------



## rip18 (May 17, 2007)

Sounds really weird!  I've seen a lot of ducks, geese, chicks at ag stores lately.  Maybe somebody got one for their kid & their significant other released it to a chicken-friendly place???


----------



## Roxanne (May 22, 2007)

I think I have figured it out. I think it is a baby quail. I looked at some pictures on the internet and it looks just like a quail chick. It is starting to get feathers now and they are the same coloration of a quail. Ill see if I can get another picture.


----------



## Roxanne (May 22, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of it and one of the moma chicken that takes care of it. Its got to be a quail. Looks just like one.


----------



## miller (May 22, 2007)

It could be a quail, but it's head look like a chicken. Then again, I'm no expert.....


----------



## ALLBEEF (May 22, 2007)

It's a chicken for sure - way to big to be a quail.


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> It's a chicken for sure - way to big to be a quail.



that is for sure a quail. it only looks big because it is next to that chicken, but that chicken is a coachin bantam which is only about 7or 8 inches tall


----------



## Darcy (May 22, 2007)

well atleast you can wrap it up in bacon, grill it, and enjoy  

Just kidding! Great pictures!


----------



## rip18 (May 22, 2007)

Neat pix!  The eye/feather pattern looks wrong to me for a bobwhite chick.  It'll be neat to see what it matures into...  Keep us up to speed.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2007)

Guard that biddy well Roxanne, and don`t let nothin` happen to it. We`re all curious about what it is!


----------



## jj4301 (May 23, 2007)

Whatever it is, it sure is cute as a button. I really like the last pic you got there. Even though she isn't the maternal momma, she sure does act like it. Thanks for the pics again Roxanne!, and keep em coming.


----------



## leo (May 23, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing this with us Roxanne*

and please keep us informed on the developments, neat pics


----------



## Roxanne (May 23, 2007)

jj4301 said:


> Whatever it is, it sure is cute as a button. I really like the last pic you got there. Even though she isn't the maternal momma, she sure does act like it. Thanks for the pics again Roxanne!, and keep em coming.



She does act like the moma. She was even trying to attack me when I was getting those last pictures. But there is no way that is the moma, no way.  

I was wondering if she hatched the egg somewhere or if she found the baby and took it as hers. I havent found a hatched egg anywhere. Im assuming that she just found the baby and took it. She really wanted babies. I changed the light bulb in the pen that they go in at night. I put the old bulb in the nest while I put the new bulb up and she went over and scooped it under her and sat on it. 

Ill take more pics later when it gets a little bigger. We should know for sure what it is in a little while.


----------



## Roxanne (May 23, 2007)

I found this picture of some bobwhite quail chicks on the net. Compare this picture with mine. Looks alot alike. We will see.


----------



## skeeterbit (May 24, 2007)

Looks like a quail chick to me!


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Jun 7, 2007)

ONLY TIME WILL TELL


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2007)

What was the verdict?Quail or Chicken.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just saw this.  I would say another bird (i.e.-Quail) had a nest nearby and that one followed the chicken home, or found the pen.  That looks like a Quail to me.  I would like to hear what it was too.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out this site below.  It looks like a Pharoh quail to me.  When I was a boy I raised some pharoh quail in the back yard.  

http://www.shadyhollowfarm.com/pharoah.html


----------

